
Save Arm - Arm is being sold to Nvidia. Help Stop it - samwillis
https://www.savearm.co.uk/
======
salawat
I'm a U.S. citizen, and to be honest I think this acquisition is a terrible
idea to approve. The tech world does not need _more_ consolidation, and if
nothing else, I don't like the idea of the seeming big push of the U.S. toward
trying to get a stranglehold on semiconductor designs, direct or indirect,
regardless of our national interest in doing so.

Until our country reacquainted itself with the importance of the importance of
firm anti-trust and monopoly breaking again, please folks, as tempting as it
may look, don't bloody sell to us.

